# I am a "VIP PARTNER" now ...



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner". 

The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags. 

They claim you get more money from being VIP but time will tell.



I will update in a month.


Let me know if anyone else is a VIP partner


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Jealous. I didn't get the VIP email lol


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Now you'll get vip scumbag pax.

And don't forget to provide vip service... Foot massages and happy endings.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Maybe VIP Partners have a tip option


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Maybe VIP Partners have a tip option


Sadly there isn't


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Awesome!! I will eagerly await my VIP email.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Your VIP perks will probably include"discounted" rates on subprime loans to cars.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow. Next thing you know they're going to make you Captain of your row, and Mayor of your street. 

Just being on this thread makes me feel very important.


----------



## tnkvick (Sep 24, 2015)

Hmm 4.9 rating over 700 trips and I get deactivation email not VIP lol


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I am waiting for mine.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

tnkvick said:


> Hmm 4.9 rating over 700 trips and I get deactivation email not VIP lol


Did you get reactivated?


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

tnkvick said:


> Hmm 4.9 rating over 700 trips and I get deactivation email not VIP lol


Lol what you do to get deactivated ?


----------



## tnkvick (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes Dec 3rd, they said I was canceling to many calls.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

tnkvick said:


> Yes Dec 3rd, they said I was canceling to many calls.


Damn I cancel at least 10 a night where you doing more then that?


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

I bet the VIP Partner is randomly sent out.
4.70 is the lowest rating a driver can normally get. Below that they deactivate if you don't bring it up.

I get invites from time to time for various things. I ignore most do to where I drive. 

Uber needs to make a way for pax to see driver's available. To me that is VIP. Because alot of them would use me instead of a random.


----------



## tnkvick (Sep 24, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> Damn I cancel at least 10 a night where you doing more then that?


No, I don't even do close to that amount.
Most I ever did was 6 one night due to being airport and I didn't have permits yet.
Maybe 4-5 a week..


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

VIPs tend to expect a higher level of service and are more demanding.

Your doom is upon you.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

It's not fair, I'm up to a 4.92 still no VIP status. Matter of fact I requested a ride last week & a VIP driver showed up. He told me he was a 4.9. Funny thing he had bird dookie on his windshield...not very VIP'ish, imo.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> It's not fair, I'm up to a 4.92 still no VIP status. Matter of fact I requested a ride last week & a VIP driver showed up. He told me he was a 4.9. Funny thing he had bird dookie on his windshield...not very VIP'ish, imo.


They love me because I don't drive like a grandpa. I always get compliment saying I'm the fastest uber driver they EVER had.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm a grandpa and drive like it.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> It's not fair, I'm up to a 4.92 still no VIP status. Matter of fact I requested a ride last week & a VIP driver showed up. He told me he was a 4.9. Funny thing he had bird dookie on his windshield...not very VIP'ish, imo.


I did't know there are VIP drivers in San Diego, I know there are, ELITE drivers and VIP passengers. ELITE drivers in S.D don't get any benefits to go along with that BS title. Uber gives you a title and expects you to have a wet dream over it. My wet dreams always involve thoughts of money.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome to Elite
We acknowledge you putting over 15k miles and would extend our partnership for another 15k.
Just in case anything happens, we wish you well in your future endeavors. (And struggles)

~ The Reich


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I did't know there are VIP drivers in San Diego, I know there are, ELITE drivers and VIP passengers. ELITE drivers in S.D don't get any benefits to go along with that BS title. Uber gives you a title and expects you to have a wet dream over it. My wet dreams always involve thoughts of money.


Yeah I'm sorry, he was Elite. (Had the little trophy thingie next to his name) I was thinking they were one in the same.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> They love me because I don't drive like a grandpa. I always get compliment saying I'm the fastest uber driver they EVER had.


Lol!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I just got an email telling me I'm eligible to be a "Super Duper Extra Special Driver".

My car icon changed to a short bus.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I didn't know there were driver levels. I did, however, get a text messy about my rating going from a 4.67 (probably the guy who laid his iPhone on top of my car and as I turned to come off a one way street, I accidentally ran over it) to a 4.9 this week. I could not see the 4.9 last time I opened the app. Love this forum as it is very helpful and information filled.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info yolo25, I'm at 325 rides 4.88 currently. Looks like something I would be interested in _if_ it indeed comes with more rides/hour and higher fare totals. I wouldn't mind taking specific requests either and build a client base. I would like to see a passenger "driver request fee" that charges the rider if they want a certain VIP driver. VIP drivers would then get a portion of that fee as an incentive. Completely improbable but monetary incentives are the only thing that will make this program float. That's what I like about Uber, it's a challenge of how much I can bank a week.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


I have been VIP for over a year, you don't get one cent more, you just get dispatched by pax that want a VIP driver, which means he knows what he is doing. Again, you don't get paid one cent more.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ORT said:


> I have been VIP for over a year, you don't get one cent more, you just get dispatched by pax that want a VIP driver, which means he knows what he is doing. Again, you don't get paid one cent more.


How far can they pull from? I wouldn't want a ping from a VIP pax 10 minutes away when I have regular pax pings coming through 2-5 minutes away.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> How far can they pull from? I wouldn't want a ping from a VIP pax 10 minutes away when I have regular pax pings coming through 2-5 minutes away.


It's the same, no different, all you see is VIP next to the pax's name. You don't get paid anything extra, the rate is the same. Uber just tries to make you feel special, which is a bunch of crock.


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd be happy to find rides 10 minutes away!


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Dude the VIP title is a clear psychological tactic to make other drivers curious and work harder. It's clear as daylight. Unless you get 2x pings or regular per mile rates, your VIP title doesn't mean anything.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Dude the VIP title is a clear psychological tactic to make other drivers curious and work harder. It's clear as daylight. Unless you get 2x pings or regular per mile rates, your VIP title doesn't mean anything.


 Read my previous posts, VIP means nothing, no extra money, no extra perks, nothing.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

ORT said:


> It's the same, no different, all you see is VIP next to the pax's name. You don't get paid anything extra, the rate is the same. Uber just tries to make you feel special, which is a bunch of crock.


So, any clue what the qualifications were for VIP? Is it number trips, rating, combination?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

ORT said:


> Read my previous posts, VIP means nothing, no extra money, no extra perks, nothing.


Kind of like a 5☆ rating. LOL.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

It's kind of insulting to our intelligence isn't it?

But then again they're probably up there in HQ thinking "These idiots are ruining their cars for pennies. They must be dumber than we actually planned. Lets see if this "VIP" thing will get them all riled up"

I feel like a guinea pig.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Only benefit I see is that not only can you receive normal pings, you can receive pings from pax that specifically want you. So theoretically you could get more ride requests correct?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Same here.
> 
> I don't exceed the speed limit. 40 years of driving, no tickets and no accidents (yet). I intend to live to see my grand kids grow up in to adults.
> 
> Driving pax around for pennies isn't motivation enough for me to speed. Reduce my gas mileage for what? So some clue-less millennial can get his Del Taco quicker? If he wanted his Del Taco quicker then he should have just walked the two blocks to Del Taco instead of waiting 15 minutes for me to get there to take him.


Sadly, I have acquired several significant moving violations, although none that showed up on three year window for the Houston TNC license. But I have a current deferred adjudication that won't expire for a couple of months, hence, I can't risk getting a ticket, otherwise both violations will show on my record, and another one within the next two years could result in a suspended DL.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


Your post reminded me of this sign I saw recently...


----------



## exuberdriver1515 (Nov 29, 2015)

I stopped driving for Uber completely in early September. I had a 3.85 but cancelled too many trips and got put in time out. Then I reassessed whether Uber was worth it anymore overall. It all came down to money. With the saturation of drivers and the reduction of surges in my area, it wasn't worth it. I would've considered being a "VIP" somewhat insulting since it doesn't come with a preference on nearby pings or any financial incentive. 

At the end of the day, I'd still be paid the same as some random new driver with a 2003 Sentra who barely speaks English and doesn't know his way around town. Screw that.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Don't knock the 2003 Sentra guy! He doesn't know english but he isn't stupid enough to drive a newer car for this.


----------



## exuberdriver1515 (Nov 29, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Don't knock the 2003 Sentra guy! He doesn't know english but he isn't stupid enough to drive a newer car for this.


I agree, using an old small car is ideal nowadays. When I started doing Uber, Camry/Accord/Fusion/Malibu size was required unless you had a Prius. And the car couldn't be more than 5 or 6 yrs old (I forget).

The larger point is, unless they're paying you more money, the level of service you are providing only costs you money, it's not going to help you much. The guy with a dirty old car who is completely reliant on GPS (doesn't know the area at all) will make nearly the same money, if not more.

Who cares about being a VIP if there are no real benefits? Stupid.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tnkvick said:


> No, I don't even do close to that amount.
> Most I ever did was 6 one night due to being airport and I didn't have permits yet.
> Maybe 4-5 a week..


I canceled three times as many trip then I actually did


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

tripAces said:


> 4.70 is the lowest rating a driver can normally get. Below that they deactivate if you don't bring it up.


Not true. As a passenger in Houston, I have had two drivers with a 4.5 rating.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yup. Expect to open all doors, provide gum and water at your expense. Expect to wait longer and not get paid. Expect extra unplanned trips. Expect no tips still. Congrats you have a trophie nobody cares about. You can't even display it on the mantel. You win! Lol


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


I was a Very Important PEON long before I started driving for ride-sharing technology companies.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

I have been a VIP partner for 3 years and doesn't mean squat.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> Maybe VIP Partners have a tip option


^^^
Haha.... I doubt it. 
Very Indigent Pikers.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Vanstaal said:


> I have been a VIP partner for 3 years and doesn't mean squat.


Stop trolling scumbag
Uber just rolled this out less then a year ago


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Or as they call it over at Uber HQ

Very Idiotic Person?


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> VIP is only inc certain markets. Normally they are newer cars that qualify for black cars. So people that would normally use black will be using select instead to save money and screw over the black car. They made the passenger a VIP, so they can get discounts on their ride and still get a newer car. The only thing the VIP program does for the driver is well..... nothing.
> 
> You get to drive the cheap asses that don't want to pay for black but want the black car size.
> 
> ...


First off don't post speculation in this thread when I already posted images of what VIP is.

Second my car is a tiny crossover with almost no room for luggage in the trunk. My car is far from any uberblack type car/suv.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Dude the VIP title is a clear psychological tactic to make other drivers curious and work harder. It's clear as daylight. Unless you get 2x pings or regular per mile rates, your VIP title doesn't mean anything.


It's called non monetary incentivization, and straight out of a Business 101 textbook. Costs the company nothing or virtually nothing and its purpose is to increase employee performance.

What Uber does not grasp, however, is that for a non monetary incentive to be effective, the recipient of the incentive has to perceive at least some value in it.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

yolo25 said:


> First off don't post speculation in this thread when I already posted images of what VIP is.
> 
> Second my car is a tiny crossover with almost no room for luggage in the trunk. My car is far from any uberblack type car/suv.


Fair enough, removed the comment. What I stated is the information I have read on other facebook groups. It's not speculation. Just reviewed the images. It's a smoke and mirror title. Uber propaganda. To get you to keep going. There aren't any special events, there aren't any extra rides. Just one of those emails to make you feel good so you drive more. I would be interested with a follow up in three months and let us know what the benefits of the program have been.

Over here in LA we have momentum rewards. It's basically any program Uber can forward to you that has no costs to them. Like 10% off tires. The standard coupons you can find by doing a search in google. They don't limit them to any special group, everyone has access to them. For that matter you don't even have to drive for Uber and you can still have access to them. Like the Health Care, just repackaged Obama Care.

Uber's not giving anything that will cost them. I have over 4700 rides with a 4.92. We don't have that here in LA.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Oboy!! You get first shot at delivering ice cream and pizza and any other bullshit they come up with.....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Fair enough, removed the comment. What I stated is the information I have read on other facebook groups. It's not speculation. Just reviewed the images. It's a smoke and mirror title. Uber propaganda. To get you to keep going. There aren't any special events, there aren't any extra rides. Just one of those emails to make you feel good so you drive more. I would be interested with a follow up in three months and let us know what the benefits of the program have been.
> 
> Over here in LA we have momentum rewards. It's basically any program Uber can forward to you that has no costs to them. Like 10% off tires. The standard coupons you can find by doing a search in google. They don't limit them to any special group, everyone has access to them. For that matter you don't even have to drive for Uber and you can still have access to them. Like the Health Care, just repackaged Obama Care.
> 
> Uber's not giving anything that will cost them. I have over 4700 rides with a 4.92. We don't have that here in LA.


You did not read my posts.


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


I received the same but read it as a bulletin not an invitation or notification of said designation. I've had rides since receiving it and haven't noticed any distinction in service, rider or fares.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Only benefit I see is that not only can you receive normal pings, you can receive pings from pax that specifically want you. So theoretically you could get more ride requests correct?


No


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

tnkvick said:


> No, I don't even do close to that amount.
> Most I ever did was 6 one night due to being airport and I didn't have permits yet.
> Maybe 4-5 a week..


I think the cancellation red flags go up when you cancel a few minutes after accepting, then the pax writes in and complains.
I got canceled because of this. Of course I was experimenting with a high usage of ACRO as well.
Is the jury still out on ACRO? Will this cause you to be deactivated? To me, it's the quickest option to get pax another driver. ACRO doesn't keep my phone in a continuous ping loop from same pax, holding us both up.
What's the word?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber_Saab said:


> I'd be happy to find rides 10 minutes away!


I would be happy to find 10 rides each 1 minute away


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ORT said:


> No


What am I missing? For instance if non VIP Uber drivers are closer to the VIP pax, but the VIP pax wants you, isn't that a ping you otherwise would not have received?


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


I hope you told mommy and daddy? Are you throwing a party down in Joisey?


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Vanstaal said:


> I hope you told mommy and daddy? Are you throwing a party down in Joisey?





MikesUber said:


> What am I missing? For instance if non VIP Uber drivers are closer to the VIP pax, but the VIP pax wants you, isn't that a ping you otherwise would not have received?


If the VIP pax wants a VIP partner they show up on the map.

I had a VIP pax last night that showed me how it works when I brought her to her home. She logged into uber and its a special option for VIP pax when they are About to request a driver it shows on the map "VIP driver". Sometimes there isn't any VIP driver around so they go with the normal driver.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


So you should expect some very entitled millennials asking for all amenities and multiple stop & waits. Be sure to give them everything they want or they will rate you low. And good luck!


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> So you should expect some very entitled millennials asking for all amenities and multiple stop & waits. Be sure to give them everything they want or they will rate you low. And good luck!


Nothing new that I don't deal with already .


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Now you'll get vip scumbag pax.
> 
> And don't forget to provide vip service... Foot massages and happy endings.


Think Charlie Sheen.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I have over 860 trips, and I'm a 4.79 (and climbing). Where's my VIP email?


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Whoa. ....so a VIP rider requests a VIP driver......what if your 20 minutes away and their are other cars available? What is the incentive for the driver, other than the perceived and intangible prestige attached to such a glorious designation?


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

amp man said:


> I think the cancellation red flags go up when you cancel a few minutes after accepting, then the pax writes in and complains.
> I got canceled because of this. Of course I was experimenting with a high usage of ACRO as well.
> Is the jury still out on ACRO? Will this cause you to be deactivated? To me, it's the quickest option to get pax another driver. ACRO doesn't keep my phone in a continuous ping loop from same pax, holding us both up.
> What's the word?


What is ACRO?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


Good deal. Now you get to drive all the Very Intoxicated People...


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Good deal. Now you get to drive all the Very Intoxicated People...


I never drive pax that look intacicated for safety reasons. 

I never pick up pax from bars, clubs, sport restaurants.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't get excited about this VIP, I been one for months now and all it does is give you more 5-6 dollar rides and you travel further for them. I think my highest fare has been 15.00. That's the way it works for me in NJ


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

This is a regional thing that's being tested out in some markets. Don't fret if you haven't been given VIP status


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lmao vip without benefits 

I hope I never get drafted into that bs


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

yolo25 said:


> First off don't post speculation in this thread when I already posted images of what VIP is.
> 
> Second my car is a tiny crossover with almost no room for luggage in the trunk. My car is far from any uberblack type car/suv.


Optimus doesn't know what he is talking about? Shock, horror and he's only been an Old Fart for how long?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

glados said:


> This is a regional thing that's being tested out in some markets. Don't fret if you haven't been given VIP status


I fret. I fret. Oh how I fret.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> What is ACRO?


Acro: accept-cancel-reason-other


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Thanks for the info yolo25, I'm at 325 rides 3.88 currently. Looks like something I would be interested in _if_ it indeed comes with more rides/hour and higher fare totals. I wouldn't mind taking specific requests either and build a client base. I would like to see a passenger "driver request fee" that charges the rider if they want a certain VIP driver. VIP drivers would then get a portion of that fee as an incentive. Completely improbable but monetary incentives are the only thing that will make this program float. That's what I like about Uber, it's a challenge of how much I can bank a week.


You are rocking a 3.88?! And still driving? That's awesome! Do you drive like a maniac? Spit on people when they get in the car? HA!


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm a new driver but have newer/higher end cars so I have gone 2 VIP pings. I ask the PAX how did he become a VIP and he stated that if did 40(?) rides in a month then you get VIP statues and the benefit to him was Uber send him newer/higher end cars and higher rated drives.

BTW my user name was not created because I get VIP request(I did not even know there is an Uber VIP program when I signed up here), its play on my name.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

VIP and UberX reminds me of when McDonalds was testing the idea of putting high end items on their menu. Just doesn't fit.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Now, you'll be able to cancel trips and get paid without waiting 5 minutes for pax to come out or answer the phone.


----------



## bjonb (Sep 16, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I never drive pax that look intacicated for safety reasons.
> 
> I never pick up pax from bars, clubs, sport restaurants.


 How does this work? You can't always tell who is intoxicated or not.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

VIP also known as Uber Propaganda.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

bjonb said:


> How does this work? You can't always tell who is intoxicated or not.


Your right, that's why I roll down my window and have a brief conversation with the pax before I allow them to enter.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Actually. Mcdonalds IS putting high end items on their menu. Premium buttermilk chicken sandwich, grilled chicken breast, none of that mystery chicken bullsh*t.

They understood the consumer is changing, the consumer wants more luxury and better things. But unlike Uber, they wouldn't put the Buttermilk chicken on the dollar menu and make the franchisees eat the cost of buying the more expensive meat...because no franchisee would be up for it.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

POMilton said:


> You are rocking a 3.88?! And still driving? That's awesome! Do you drive like a maniac? Spit on people when they get in the car? HA!


If driving like a maniac you mean always driving the speed limit/defensively in a pristinely maintained car then yes lol


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> If driving like a maniac you mean always driving the speed limit/defensively in a pristinely maintained car then yes lol


But you meant 4.88 right? I mean, you'd have to be the unluckiest SOB on earth to get a 3.88


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> They love me because I don't drive like a grandpa. I always get compliment saying I'm the fastest uber driver they EVER had.


That is not a good thing.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I still check the mailbox every day for my Elite bonus check. So far no cigar. 

A few of us in San Diego were declared Elite last month. The gave us no criteria except high number of trips and high rating. 

Were you Elite before VIP?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

POMilton said:


> But you meant 4.88 right? I mean, you'd have to be the unluckiest SOB on earth to get a 3.88


Well f*ck me I didn't see that typo LOL YES 4.88 *looks down at keyboard, sulks*


----------



## Lamacus Lewis (May 9, 2015)

What's the difference between this and elite?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> What am I missing? For instance if non VIP Uber drivers are closer to the VIP pax, but the VIP pax wants you, isn't that a ping you otherwise would not have received?


Yes, the ping gets over nearest driver and pulls you from the middle of surge zone to the sleek non-surge, super-polite, ready-to-go experienced VIP rider that's gonna backstab you with 4* rating after profusely praising you.
NYC VIP here, reporting live.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Well f*ck me I didn't see that typo LOL YES 4.88 *looks down at keyboard, sulks*


I still think it would be hilarious if you were rocking 3.88 and out there doing this. HA! That would really stick it up uber's behind!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

amp man said:


> Acro: accept-cancel-reason-other


Right on! My favorite!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Is this based on number of rides given or driver rating or what?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Dude the VIP title is a clear psychological tactic to make other drivers curious and work harder. It's clear as daylight. Unless you get 2x pings or regular per mile rates, your VIP title doesn't mean anything.


Of course it means something. It means the driver is a professional pax a** kisser. That is a title I'd be proud of myself. I mean if yer gonna do the deal ya might as well be good at that part.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tnkvick said:


> No, I don't even do close to that amount.
> Most I ever did was 6 one night due to being airport and I didn't have permits yet.
> Maybe 4-5 a week..


Sounds fishy, a lot of drivers cancel more and aren't being deactivated. Someone must have written you up in a really shitty way. Maybe you pissed of some girl and she said you sexually harassed her. Uber probably wouldn't investigate but just cut you


BaitNSwitch said:


> Actually. Mcdonalds IS putting high end items on their menu. Premium buttermilk chicken sandwich, grilled chicken breast, none of that mystery chicken bullsh*t.
> 
> They understood the consumer is changing, the consumer wants more luxury and better things. But unlike Uber, they wouldn't put the Buttermilk chicken on the dollar menu and make the franchisees eat the cost of buying the more expensive meat...because no franchisee would be up for it.


Because the franchisee knows their business better than the Corporates. Your average McDs customer goes there for a bargain, if they want quality they go elsewhere. uberX pax want a bargain and I aim to please.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

docswife said:


> Awesome!! I will eagerly await my VIP email.


In Texas VIP for $.85/M..don't know


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Is this based on number of rides given or driver rating or what?


Dude, do you actually read the posts. Everything you ask is in earlier posts.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

When the Elite thread came up we received a fair number of newb replies indicating it was something bad. 

Same with this VIP thing. Newbs come out of the woodwork to say it will effect your ratings negatively. 

Don't hate on what you don't have. 

Bathe, shave, put on clean clothes that are appropriate for driving. I wear business casual. 
Wash and vacuum your car daily. 
Be nice to the pax.
Drive over 1000 trips with a score of 4.8 or better. 

There is nothing wrong with being recognized for being a little bit better than your peers.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


I was VIP..You will get the same money and the same jackasses if not worst..
Also you will be getting pings from 25 minutes away.
pax choose that because it costs the same money as uberx.
You will cancel more and your chance of getting deactivated will be higher..


----------



## Relientkdevotee (Dec 13, 2015)

tnkvick said:


> Hmm 4.9 rating over 700 trips and I get deactivation email not VIP lol


Do you know why?


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

VIP Staus this is the first time i have heard of this.... What do you have to do to get this? Do you get to keep more of you fares?.. iam going to send Uber a e-mail and ask what this VIP is about and what do you have to do to get it.....


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

tnkvick said:


> Hmm 4.9 rating over 700 trips and I get deactivation email not VIP lol


Me too.....over 3000 trips.....But I piss em em off too much....Double dip and other free lance opportunities with my car make me a bad boy. Since they eliminated cancellation fees and no show penalties in my market (Indy) they leave me no choice!!!. I will not wait more that 3-5 mins on Pax....when I cancel too many times they send me the same shit-grams you got. Lived through the fare lowerings designed increase ridership (bullshit it was to increase the retained share of revenue they take to impress the boys on Wall St.) and now they make no guarantees that I get a pax after driving 10 miles and simultaneously jacking the fare to Pax and cut us out of the deal. (further jacking retained revenue for Uber) The smartest guys in the room make the mistake of thinking we are stupid !!!!!!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Red said:


> Yes, the ping gets over nearest driver and pulls you from the middle of surge zone to the sleek non-surge, super-polite, ready-to-go experienced VIP rider that's gonna backstab you with 4* rating after profusely praising you.
> NYC VIP here, reporting live.


Seems possible, especially pulling you out of a surge zone would be a no-go for me. One thing's for sure those pax are unpredictable. Some nights the partner site shows 12 rides from the night prior, 5.0 rating (nice!) other times my 1 day rating shows 4.67..someone must have been in a bad mood (or doesn't understand the 5/5 or fail system).


----------



## Kaseec (Sep 9, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


I was informed twice that I was a VIP partner however I haven't seen any change. They have stated to come into the home partner office and check out the perks and have coffee and donuts or something to that effect.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Kaseec said:


> I was informed twice that I was a VIP partner however I haven't seen any change. They have stated to come into the home partner office and check out the perks and have coffee and donuts or something to that effect.


Yes Kaseec you are a VIP!
What do I get?
Well nothing, but how do you FEEL now?!
The same.

lol just messin, let us know if you stop in the office and hear anything. Maybe inquire about any additional rewards programs they're working on?


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

I 


tripAces said:


> I bet the VIP Partner is randomly sent out.
> 4.70 is the lowest rating a driver can normally get. Below that they deactivate if you don't bring it up.
> 
> I get invites from time to time for various things. I ignore most do to where I drive.
> ...


I have 4.66 and I am still in business.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

VIP or NOT...
I just Drive Pax.. A to Z... Safely and enjoy the $ ea week...


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I was just informed by uber via e-mail that I am now a "VIP partner".
> 
> The only good thing I might get out of this is I will get VIP PAX instead of the normal scumbags.
> 
> ...


How is this worthy of a post? Uber drivers are the prostitutes of the chauffeur business. Now you're VIP? Woohoo, now you're a Very Impotent (pun intended) Prostitute - you still get screwed but you don't make a dime more! Be wary of flattery especially from a pimp (Uber). You probably actually believe you're making $25/hr too.


----------



## Expired Tablet (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats, now you are eligible to receive VIP scumbags pings.


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

So what are the supposed benefits of Uber VIP? Apparently *Uber VIP connects you to drivers who have at least a 4.8 star rating, and "high quality cars."* The downside of this is that wait times might be longer, given that there are fewer of those cars on the road.
http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2015/09/23/what-is-uber-vip/


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Wow. Next thing you know they're going to make you Captain of your row, and Mayor of your street.
> 
> Just being on this thread makes me feel very important.


LOL !!!!


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> They love me because I don't drive like a grandpa. I always get compliment saying I'm the fastest uber driver they EVER had.


"?"


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I'm a grandpa and drive like it.


!


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I just got an email telling me I'm eligible to be a "Super Duper Extra Special Driver".
> 
> My car icon changed to a short bus.


 !!!! LOL !!!!


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> It's kind of insulting to our intelligence isn't it?
> 
> But then again they're probably up there in HQ thinking "These idiots are ruining their cars for pennies. They must be dumber than we actually planned. Lets see if this "VIP" thing will get them all riled up"
> 
> I feel like a guinea pig.


 !!! LOL !!!


----------



## Melnik Lyudmila. (Nov 20, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Same here.
> 
> I don't exceed the speed limit. 40 years of driving, no tickets and no accidents (yet). I intend to live to see my grand kids grow up in to adults.
> 
> Driving pax around for pennies isn't motivation enough for me to speed. Reduce my gas mileage for what? So some clue-less millennial can get his Del Taco quicker? If he wanted his Del Taco quicker then he should have just walked the two blocks to Del Taco instead of waiting 15 minutes for me to get there to take him.


 That's right ! 100% agree !!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

yolo25 said:


> They claim you get more money from being VIP


Uber also claims drivers get more money from lower rates.

Uber bullshits. It's a part of "being Uber".


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

I got one too!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I'm at 325 rides 3.88 currently.


What on earth have you been doing to get such a low rating? Have you been farting up your car while playing Gangsta Rap/Death Metal at top volume with pax in your car while chanting: 'Allahu Akbar' and 'death to America'?


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> What on earth have you been doing to get such a low rating? Have you been farting up your car while playing Gangsta Rap/Death Metal at top volume with pax in your car?


Are you saying that's unconstitutional?


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Vanstaal said:


> Are you saying that's unconstitutional?


Who said anything about the constitution? I'm talking about providing good customer service so he doesn't end up deactivated.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> It's kind of insulting to our intelligence isn't it?
> 
> But then again they're probably up there in HQ thinking "These idiots are ruining their cars for pennies. They must be dumber than we actually planned. Lets see if this "VIP" thing will get them all riled up"
> 
> I feel like a guinea pig.


Never underestimate the predictability of stupidity.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Sadly, I have acquired several significant moving violations


Drag racing on the back streets, much?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> Drag racing on the back streets, much?


The back roads of Texas. Winding roads of the Hill Country, and the arrow straight mile after mile roads of West Texas.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> Who said anything about the constitution? I'm talking about providing good customer service so he doesn't end up deactivated.


I'm talking about the farting part. Get it? Got it? Good!


----------



## Rockin Grampy (Dec 20, 2015)

new driver seems the rate is rather low and if one deadheads back from airport rates should be double. 
Their getting a bigger cut from new drivers so they'll funnel rides to them.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> What on earth have you been doing to get such a low rating? Have you been farting up your car while playing Gangsta Rap/Death Metal at top volume with pax in your car while chanting: 'Allahu Akbar' and 'death to America'?


Sorry I mentioned somewhere in the thread it's actually 4.88 (typo) lol


----------

